# Vp9 or vp9L



## Dave5525

I’m trying to decide on the vp9 or the vp9L. Right now the kicker is that I can’t find a level 2 retention (minimum) holster for the L. I’m a lefty and it can be difficult to find the appropriate holster for anything other than a glock or sig. it will be a duty carry. Any serious input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## desertman

Dave5525 said:


> I’m trying to decide on the vp9 or the vp9L. Right now the kicker is that I can’t find a level 2 retention (minimum) holster for the L. I’m a lefty and it can be difficult to find the appropriate holster for anything other than a glock or sig. it will be a duty carry. Any serious input will be greatly appreciated.


Good luck finding a VP 9L. I've got a VP9, VP40 and a VP9 SK. I've been looking for a complete upper for my VP 9 for awhile now, I think that they stopped making them? Galco makes shoulder holsters for both the right and left side for HK's #A129WC 401 for left hand draw. #H159WC 292 for right hand draw. They work for my HK 45 C and USP as well. I bought a holster from 1791 Gunleather made for a full size semi auto that works for my VP's and Glock G30 but it's for right hand draw. I don't know but they just might make one for left hand draw? I believe they make them with retention straps too? The 1791 Gunleather holster fits my VP's perfectly including the VP 40 which has a wider slide.

I also have a Glock G30 and a Springfield XDM 45 Compact 3.8. I bought a Galco holster for the Springfield that works for not only the Glock G30 and Springfield but for the HK's as well. If you can find a left hand draw version for those guns they will probably work for you. Yeah I know finding the right holster can be a pain in the ass. But I've found that certain holsters will work for a variety of guns that are the of the same basic size. The 1791 Gunleather holster is pretty heavy duty, nice thick leather and heavy stitching.


----------



## denner

Dave5525 said:


> I’m trying to decide on the vp9 or the vp9L. Right now the kicker is that I can’t find a level 2 retention (minimum) holster for the L. I’m a lefty and it can be difficult to find the appropriate holster for anything other than a glock or sig. it will be a duty carry. Any serious input will be greatly appreciated.


I'd go with the vp9 for duty and vp9l for competition. I don't see the necessity of having that long slide unless you shoot it considerably better.


----------



## Usafammo3

Get the vp9 and when you come across a long slide kit, grab it. It may be a while but you will NOT be disappointed with the standard vp9. Ive had glocks but never even considered carrying a striker fired gun until I shot a vp9 and it made me a believer in under 10 minutes. I did start throwing rounds after about 9 mags but haven't had a problem since that day. (Could have been me, could have been ammo.)
I can't say enough good things about the vp9. I wanted a long slide kit but couldn't find one so I grabbed a threaded barrel from silencerco and got a little more range/accuracy. As far as the holster goes, a standard vp9 holster should fit the long slide. You may have to do a little work with a file or dremel but I think it would work without it. I saw a LH vp9 level 2 last week-i think on ebay?


----------



## VAMarine

If you're looking for a duty gun, the L is out of the question, Safariland has quite a few holsters for the standard VP9.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave5525

VAMarine said:


> If you're looking for a duty gun, the L is out of the question, Safariland has quite a few holsters for the standard VP9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


What makes you eliminate the L all together?? The main reason I’m considering it is because a friend/coworker has the long slide glock and it is a force


----------



## desertman

Dave5525 said:


> What makes you eliminate the L all together?? The main reason I’m considering it is because a friend/coworker has the long slide glock and it is a force


If you can get the long slide VP 9, I'd get one. You can always buy the upper for the standard VP 9 later. I've been looking for the long slide conversion for quite some time. The only one I found was an optics ready one for $799.95 from HK Parts. I'm not interested in an optics ready one especially not at that price. You can buy a complete VP 9 for less than that. The standard long slide conversion sells for around $300 less. Long slide or no long slide HK makes the best polymer framed pistol on the market especially their VP series.


----------



## denner

Dave5525 said:


> What makes you eliminate the L all together?? The main reason I’m considering it is because a friend/coworker has the long slide glock and it is a force


1. Limited holster and accessory availability;
2. A very long gun in slide and grip(generally those who carry everyday gravitate to more compact pistols);
3. Port/slide cutouts are a no-go for duty.

Furthermore, as USA stated, if you buy the VP9 you should be able to eventually obtain the VP9L kit. But then again, If your buddy co-worker has a Glock long slide you got to keep up with the Joneses!

Desertman has a very good suggestion as well.


----------



## VAMarine

Dave5525 said:


> What makes you eliminate the L all together?? The main reason I’m considering it is because a friend/coworker has the long slide glock and it is a force


You won't be able to find a good duty holster for it. You can find them for G34/35 etc, but that's not what your asking about. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave5525

VAMarine said:


> You won't be able to find a good duty holster for it. You can find them for G34/35 etc, but that's not what your asking about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Got it. Thanks for the feedback


denner said:


> 1. Limited holster and accessory availability;
> 2. A very long gun in slide and grip(generally those who carry everyday gravitate to more compact pistols);
> 3. Port/slide cutouts are a no-go for duty.
> 
> Furthermore, as USA stated, if you buy the VP9 you should be able to eventually obtain the VP9L kit. But then again, If your buddy co-worker has a Glock long slide you got to keep up with the Joneses!
> 
> Desertman has a very good suggestion as well.


Not about keeping up with anyone, I just like the way the gun performs. I carry an HK USP .45 right now so I’m used to having a larger sized weapon on my belt. I am taking all feedback in high regard though. Thank you


----------



## desertman

Dave5525 said:


> Got it. Thanks for the feedback
> 
> Not about keeping up with anyone, I just like the way the gun performs. I carry an HK USP .45 right now so I’m used to having a larger sized weapon on my belt. I am taking all feedback in high regard though. Thank you


I still say go with the long slide VP 9 if you can find one. Since it's one of those guns that you may not be able to get later on. I have yet to see one anywhere or the conversion kits. The conversion kits have been out of stock for quite some time. You may end up kicking yourself in the ass for not acting on it when you had the opportunity. I would think that any holster that works with a standard VP 9 will work as well. You're only talking about a barrel that's an inch longer and the slide is narrower from the dust cover forward. The holster that I showed you in my post #2 with a standard VP 9 in it has about an extra inch of wasted space past the barrel. It would easily accommodate a VP9 long slide. Even if the barrel sticks out a little I don't see that as any big deal unless the front sight gets caught as you're drawing the weapon. Indeed HK's perform do very well. 

I hear ya' I don't buy my guns to try and keep up with anyone either. I buy 'em cause I like and want them and when I can afford another one that suits my fancy I'll buy it. I find that unless you're independently wealthy no matter what you have somebody will always have something better.


----------



## Dave5525

A dealer near me has a vp9L in stock but was sold out of the standard. Draw time and consistency are both very important in the instance that I would need to draw my weapon, but I’m not without now either if it doesn’t work out with the holster. I’m so torn, I’d hate to spend my days regretting the safe than sorry path if I could have a “perfect scenario” otherwise.


----------



## Dave5525

Thanks for the advice all.


----------



## JohnCEa

For me VP9 because its affordable and its always sold out


----------



## Goldwing

Dave5525 said:


> What makes you eliminate the L all together?? The main reason I’m considering it is because a friend/coworker has the long slide glock and it is a force


I agree on the long slide Glock being a force. I have a G34 that I shoot very well.
My EDC is a G19 and I am pretty handy with that, but when I get warmed up with the 34 it is a whole different game.
BTW, I ordered a custom lefty holster from @Craft Holster for it and I love it.
















The belt is also from Craft Holster.


----------



## Goldwing

Oh, BTW the holster is built for the G34 with my Olight PL-Mini mounted.


----------

